# Gas mileage



## b5.5_30V (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been having really bad gas mileage for quite a long time and its finally starting to bother me, I probably get 198 miles to a tank, my MFA doesn't read really low numbers in MPG, I have a CEL thy read evap emission, large leak detected and I know that my fan clutch is stuck, can any of those be an issue?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

For the EVAP leak, check the gasket on your fuel cap, and replace it if it's cracked or missing. Check the EVAP lines and the purge canister and valve. Yes, it will contribute to poor fuel economy, but I don't see how it could be that bad.

What makes you think the fan clutch is stuck? Is it because your engine takes a long time to warm up, or is the fan always on? Either way, I'd wager your thermostat is stuck open and/or your CTS is fubar, both of which will kill your fuel economy.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I mean the fan thermoswitch, not the CTS. Wouldn't surprise me at all if that was gone too though.


----------



## b5.5_30V (Feb 25, 2010)

O_o said:


> For the EVAP leak, check the gasket on your fuel cap, and replace it if it's cracked or missing. Check the EVAP lines and the purge canister and valve. Yes, it will contribute to poor fuel economy, but I don't see how it could be that bad.
> 
> What makes you think the fan clutch is stuck? Is it because your engine takes a long time to warm up, or is the fan always on? Either way, I'd wager your thermostat is stuck open and/or your CTS is fubar, both of which will kill your fuel economy.


My fan is always running, I just changed my thermostat 2 weeks ago when i did my timing belt.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

b5.5_30V said:


> My fan is always running, I just changed my thermostat 2 weeks ago when i did my timing belt.


Check the thermoswitch then. I'm afraid I don't know the specs on it. I'll see if I can dig that up. I don't see that having a huge effect on mileage, but maybe combined with the EVAP leak it adds up to enough. I guess you're down about 6 mpg if you're getting 200 miles from 14 gallons.


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)

try to not beat the siht out of it and shift sooner:thumbup:


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)




----------

